# DFWAPC February meeting



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Someone tell me when and where it is, please.

I hear people gearing up for "this Sunday" but I don't know if we are going to Sue's school or somewhere else.

And what time.

Help me (and others I guess) out.



--Nikolay


----------



## alexopolus (Jan 18, 2010)

Sunday 1:30pm 
June Shelton School
15720 Hillcrest Road
Dallas, TX 75248-4161
(972) 774-1772

I hope is right!!!!!


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Just talked to Sue on the phone.

Yes it is the time, date and place written above.

See you there!

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, for confirming it niko.


----------



## Vivarium Concepts (Sep 6, 2006)

*Great!
I will be able to stop by for about an hour.
Looking forward to seeing everyone!
Cindy*


----------



## Northtexaswilds (Nov 21, 2010)

Parker and I will be there


----------



## digital_gods (Apr 23, 2010)

I'll be there.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

I will be there, any one in plano/allen/carrolltion need a ride?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Just got back in town. Will try to be there. We have many baby Kribensis to bring. They are about 3/4 inches long. Hope someone will want some. Their parents are beautiful.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

OMG! Yay I might be able to make this meeting! Its time to get my tanks back in shape.


----------



## marcio (Jan 18, 2011)

Attending for the first time! I noticed from a previous meeting message to "bring food". Is that the same for this one? No problem either way, I just would like to know.

Thanks!


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

just little food is good, like crackers,carrots etc...


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Yes, every first commer needs to bring a 3 course meal for everybody present.

An alternative is to not bring anything. The result will be the same - everybody will be happy to meet you.

--Nikolay


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

who wants my plants? come and get them..rotala rounfilia, glosso, dwarf sag, crypts and java fern.



EDIT: just been a long poop month, with stress and people non sense. those are plants,I have I'll bring a little of everything.. also have some gatorade water, and chips...


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Did anyone get pxs of the school tank? I wasn't able to go to the Feb meeting and Bill didn't think to snap some px for me. I'd like to see how the tank filled in.


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

If noone took pictures I'm sure Sue can take one any time she wants.

The plants had not really grown. But the tank looked completey clear. I mean completely. 

Jason made his Kaldness K1 moving bed filter actually move now. It looks very cool moving and all and between that filtration and the big biowheel filter that small tank better stay pristinely clean.

There were very little algae that I don't think will be any issue. Despite the large flow from the HOB filter the fish did not care at all. There is a big angelfish in the tank now and a small danio to keep him company. Michael moved one of the wood pieces just a little bit and now the wood decorations have a nice sweeping flow. He also took out the piece of claypot that we used to keep the moss covered wood down.

Overall I have to say that the tank looks very nice being that clean. For me to say something like that is a big deal since we in Eastern Europe just love to whine and complain how bad everything in the Universe is.

Sue mentioned that we could actually setup another tank at her school. 

Now if someone can show a picture of the tank that would be great!

--Nikolay


----------



## Michael (Jul 20, 2010)

And Kim replanted some stems that had floated out of the substrate, plus the crypts that Tex Gal sent for the tank.


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

When spring break is over I will take said picture. The plants are starting to grow last time I looked at it.


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Looking forward to the pxs.


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Someone at the meeting mentioned a forum thread on a 400g tank with a giant school of clown loaches... where can I find the thread on this?


----------



## alta678 (Mar 24, 2009)

Here it is:

http://www.dfwfishbox.com/forums/production/showthread.php?t=18862


----------



## MacFan (Jul 30, 2006)

Cool. Looks like the big river tank I hope to build some day!


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Here it is at long last! A px of the school tank which we donated and set up! It's doing well. I think everything will make it except the Hydrocoytle.


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

looking real good, did I donate most of thecrypts, java fern, and anubuis?


----------

